# Can I invite my girlfriend??



## marekrski (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, it is me again.

I am from Poland and going to USA in May (after getting visa). I would like to take my Thai girlfriend with me. She was advised by some agency from Bangkok that I can send her invitation which should help her to get turist visa.
For me it is fake. According to my opinion I cannot send her invitation letter if I am not american resident. what is more if I am before my visa interview in embassy and furthemore, what i am sure, this might denied our visas.

what is your opinon about it?
thanx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not sure what is meant here by an "invitation" for a tourist visa. There's no reason she can't apply for a tourist visa herself to come and visit you. The catch with a tourist visa is that they assume everyone is motivated to overstay their visa, and she would have to show on her application that she still maintains "strong ties" to her home country. That means, among other things, that she shouldn't sell off her house (or cancel her apartment lease), give up her job or do anything else that looks like she's leaving Thailand for good.

A tourist visa also means she can't work while she's there. She could (discretely) ask around about how employable she might be - but if she wants to work in the US, she'll have to go back home for a period of time and to apply for a new visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

